# Race Horse Training



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Yup! My horse is an ex-racer. She's been off the track for years though and she's really calm. She's an amazing all-rounder.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Yup! My horse is an ex-racer. She's been off the track for years though and she's really calm. She's an amazing all-rounder.


I think Dimmers is going the other way -- training FOR the track. I haven't got a clue though. Every race horse I have met has terrible ground manners, bad experiences with people in general and no security. However, a race horse is bred, raised, trained and maintained for one purpose -- to win! And many trainers don't have time or the owners don't have the money to spend on the trainers to "waste" on itty-bitty things like ground manners!

IMO, since the horse may be handled by many different people, I would try to find consistency in what MOST race-trainers do. Also, when you are ready for saddle, ask the owner for a racing saddle. They are way, way different than your western. Might as well get her used to what she'll need.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The wife of an old business partner was a trainer at Philadelphia Park. What I can tell you is that if the owner expects his horse to do well racing, then he needs a professional. It would be great for you to apprentice under the trainer but to learn as you go and expect that horse to have some success, I can tell you that it is not the job for an beginner. 

BTW to actually train a race horse you need a license. You can work with one but the actual training has to be done by a licensed trainer. I can also tell you that a late 2007 filly is at a very big disadvantage. According to the Jockey Club that horse is a 2 year old this coming January and 3 in January of 2010. That puts her well behind those horses she will race against in both real age and training.

This isn't meant to discourage you but only that you need to learn from a trainer if the filly is to have any success.

Concerning the Western saddle, there are a lot of starters that use a Western saddle so that is fine. In fact there is an article in Western Horseman in either the Sept. or Oct. issue about just that.

If what you are trying to accomplish is just to teach her ground manors and such, that is fine and would be no real difference from starting any filly. Once she is under saddle then a licensed trainer needs to come in. You could learn a lot from that person as well if that is a career choice.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Concerning the Western saddle, there are a lot of starters that use a Western saddle so that is fine. In fact there is an article in Western Horseman in either the Sept. or Oct. issue about just that.


Interesting. I don't get that mag -- what's the thought process behind this?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

NM, I went looking for that article and found that it is in the August issue not Sep or Oct.

The starter works for Calumet Farm which is one of the largest and certainly the best know of all Thoroughbred racing farms. It goes on to explain that he wants his colts to start out being riding horses, to be comfortable with people aboard; the real training comes latter as the horse nears 3 and is ready for the track.

The article even has the horse going into a starting gate in a Western saddle. He starts each of his horses no differently then any cow horse. He'll work with them for 90 days then they get 30 to 60 days off before race training begins.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

northernmama said:


> I think Dimmers is going the other way -- training FOR the track. I haven't got a clue though. Every race horse I have met has terrible ground manners, bad experiences with people in general and no security. However, a race horse is bred, raised, trained and maintained for one purpose -- to win! And many trainers don't have time or the owners don't have the money to spend on the trainers to "waste" on itty-bitty things like ground manners!
> 
> IMO, since the horse may be handled by many different people, I would try to find consistency in what MOST race-trainers do. Also, when you are ready for saddle, ask the owner for a racing saddle. They are way, way different than your western. Might as well get her used to what she'll need.


Oh, haha.  Sorry, misread the question.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

I am not going to train her to race. I am not that experianced.:wink: I am training her so the Race TRainer can train her to race. I have broke horses to ride before. i just wanted some ideas because she is so big for how young she is. she looks like a 6yr old on 2 yr old legs with a yearling head. i will get pics of her tomorrow when i go out to seperate her from mom. 
her owner would like me to work her from the ground up. i will be working with her for 6 to 8 months. the training will be slow but productive.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

i just want to be safe as she is the biggest horse that i have worked with and it doesnt help that she is still a baby. i know how to train nad break horses. 


Thanks


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> The wife of an old business partner was a trainer at Philadelphia Park. What I can tell you is that if the owner expects his horse to do well racing, then he needs a professional. It would be great for you to apprentice under the trainer but to learn as you go and expect that horse to have some success, I can tell you that it is not the job for an beginner.
> 
> BTW to actually train a race horse you need a license. You can work with one but the actual training has to be done by a licensed trainer. I can also tell you that a late 2007 filly is at a very big disadvantage. According to the Jockey Club that horse is a 2 year old this coming January and 3 in January of 2010. That puts her well behind those horses she will race against in both real age and training.
> 
> ...


 
this filly will be raced as a three year old because she was a late baby. the owner plans on turning her over to his race trainer wants she has been under saddle 30 days or so. size wise you woulg guess her age as being much older. i agree with you tough, she is a late 2007 baby. i will really be focusing on her legs and to make sure her legs can support not only her massive weight but being worked like this. that is why her training will be more on the slow side.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

dimmers_double said:


> I am not going to train her to race. I am not that experianced.:wink: I am training her so the Race TRainer can train her to race. I have broke horses to ride before. i just wanted some ideas because she is so big for how young she is. she looks like a 6yr old on 2 yr old legs with a yearling head. i will get pics of her tomorrow when i go out to seperate her from mom.
> her owner would like me to work her from the ground up. i will be working with her for 6 to 8 months. the training will be slow but productive.


Ok, well now I'm confused. What information are you looking for then. If you are just breaking her to saddle and you have experience with this, is there something specific you want feedback on?


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

sorry if im being confusing. yes, i do have experiance in working with youngsters but none that are this big!!!! she is easily 1000 lbs at 17 months old. its kindof intimidating. i just wondered if anyone had some tricks to getting her to respect me faster... usually the youngsters i work with are still small enough to knock around or at least they think they are. :wink:
She knows she big and since she has only been sperated from mama for 3 days now, she is really uneasy and has no respect for me. 

i worked with her yesterday and have come to the conclusion that she needs a rope halter. im ordering the rope now to make her one. as for space issues, she was crowding the gate so i made her stay back using my buggy whip... i never once hit her with it, just waved it at her and slapped the ground with it when she was closer than 10 ft. this seemed to work but twards the end of the 10 min session doing that, she wasnt too scared of it anymore. this is going to be an issue when i start round penning her. i would like her to not be scared of the whip but to also respect it enough to stay away from me when i use it. she is way to big to be crowding me. im just tring to be safe and wanted to know if anyone else has worked with a horse of this size and training.

Thanks!!! i hope i wasnt confusing this time...:wink:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

dimmers_double said:


> sorry if im being confusing. yes, i do have experiance in working with youngsters but none that are this big!!!! she is easily 1000 lbs at 17 months old.


OK - I don't have experience with really young horses, but my 5 yrold is 17.5 hands and had NO manners when I got her this summer, nor had she ever had a rider. I can now trust her with my 11yr old leading her around and grazing at home and I ride her regularly. 



> its kind of intimidating.


 and


> still small enough to knock around or at least they think they are.


 See how this is a mind thing? Your mind vs. theirs. Be assertive and don't let her get away with anything! Always, always be on her. You are her new mama now and mama certainly wouldn't put up with misbehavior. Use body language all the time and remember leverage points. I'm fairly tall, so it may be easier for me, but I often push her around at her poll. I use nose and chin pressure. I use sharp (semi-loud and fast) noises when she intrudes on me and I use whatever I have in my hand at the time to make myself bigger -- longer arms, taller, wider... whatever the situ needs. I have also taught her to lower her head on command right down to the ground. OK, I'm still working on that being 100%, but she gets the idea and that's a very submissive thing. Body language works for all people sizes, BTW. Even my 11 yr old can intimidate my mare now. It was harder to train the kid than the horse!

As for the horse getting used to the buggy whip -- 10 ft if she is facing you may be too much of a distance to tell her to back off. I wouldn't do it that far away, but maybe other people have other experiences with that. You don't want her to be scared of you either. At any rate, if need be, hit her with the whip, but I only would do that if you feel you are in danger. The whip is a tool not a punishment. It's your arm, only longer. She has to recognize the discipline as coming from YOU not the whip. 

Hope this helps. Can't write more because I'm on lunch, but I'll watch for a reply.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. im only 5 ft 7 so she towers over me. i guess i still need to build my confidence up with her. the owner is perfectly fine with me coming out there and have the lesson be just me and her getting to know each other. i really wish he could get the dam out of there. the filly feeds off the mares reactions. if the mare run, the filly runs. its that simple to her. they are separated but by only a fence. the owner has tried to get them further apart but the mom jumps the fence and the baby likes to breat them down. i guess you could say i have my work cut out for me:wink:

wish me luck, im going to work with her again tomorrow


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I would definitely try to work with her away from her mother. That's 'way too distracting. Perhaps someone else could work with the Mother while you work the filly? That would keep the mom under control and keep baby feeling secure. Or maybe the mother could be tied nearby while you work with the filly?

Good luck!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Agreed with NM. Definately take the dam out of the equation. She has to focus on YOU not what mommy dearest is doing. 

As for breaking her. I find that breaking a horse to ride goes better with small tiny steps. We have harness racers so harness are readily available. What we do is put a harness (without the crouper or buxton). It is light but gives them the feeling of "something is there". I find especially with fillies, that they become girth sour very easily. Just take it slow and easy.

Start but put the harness of loose (if it slips it doesnt effect too much since nothing gets in the way) and lead her around. Continue this until she seems fairly comfortable with it. 

I wouldnt suggest using a western saddle, it looks like a big monster . Use a small english saddle with no stirrups. Begin lunging her so she gets the feel of something larger on her back. This is the part where you also introduce the bit. Use a simple snaffle with a regluar bridle. (I apologize if Im repeating things you already know )

Once this process is complete and you feel she is comfortable with the whole situation its time to put something on her back. Now I suggest having someone assist you at this part as you mentioned you are intimidated by her. If you have someone around you it subconsciously should quiet your nerves a bit lol.

Mount her and lead her around (no steering on the part of the rider let the person on the ground to the steering at first. 

All this depends on the reaction of your filly. Ive worked with large horses and the worst ones get rammy which can be very irriating and intimidating. Once again I apologize if ive repeated things you already know just trying to be helpful 

Update us on how your coming along with her!!


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

o took my mom out with me today. (she use to own thoroughbreds and have had a few off the track ones). she suggested taking mom off the property completely. every time the mom nickers or moves ever so slightly, baby looses all interest with you and turns to mom. its kinda scary with a horse this big... im looking for places that will be willing to board the mom for the winter. then, in the sping, i hope to take the filly out where i board my horses


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Is the mother a racehorse or just a broodmare? Im not sure what area you are from but around here there are alot of "retired horse" boarding places. Basically they are turned out with run-in sheds or brought in for the night. Very basic care. 

How big is the farm you are currently on? If it large enough keep the mare on the other side of the farm property while your workin on the filly if at all possible...money saving haha.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

the mom is a retired race horse. the property isnt very big...the owner of these two horses isnt really horse savvy... i think he bought the mom to make a quick buck with breeding her and racing the babies... my mom is thinking about taking the mom to her house for the winter.

it also doesnt help the these horses are fed straight alfalfa and oats.
i told the owner that he needs to buy some alfalfa grass mix for the winter. the straight alfalfa is too hot and will give this horse way to much energy...


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I personally have never had "hotness" problems with straight alfalfa. If anything cut back on the oats . Also more turn out time may help as well. We turn some of our horses out during the night as well, we find this helps keep them less wound up.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

i have always had hottness problems when i feed my horses straight alfalfa... my horses cant handle the sugar content... this mare is already turned out in big pen...three times the size of a large round pen... today we worked on de sensitizing her to the flag...she only liked the flag when she thought she was in control of it...as soon as i brought it up to her, she freaked... but she did haver attention on me most of the session and by the end, she was licking her lips in understanding


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

I just thought I would give everybody an update on the yearling...I talked to the owner and he was not able to take the mare or the yearling off the property and after working with the yearling for a month, relized that she will need somebody who can devote every day with her. i have a job and can only devote 3 days a week. She also was showing signs of aggresion toward me that kept getting worse as the lessons went on...i strongly believe that horses need to be paired up with the right trainer...i wasnt that right trainer...she had no respect for me and i felt very uncomfortable working with her....:sad:


----------



## nijinsky3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starting a race horse is like starting any horse. Work on stop, go, turning and backing. Try to teach them that no matter what happens they go FORWARD. Nothing worse than a half broke horse at the track who goes up, sideways or over backwards! You are dealing with young horses, who become extremely fit and are exposed to many scary things they have never seen before, so training them to have a somewhat predictible response to these things can help keep them safe when they go to the track. Work in the round pen with long lines and turning, do lots of ground driving. When you have a horse that can stop, go and turn accurately with reletive ease and consistency, then you can move on to galloping.

Galloping should ONLY be done on a track with proper footing and ONLY when the horse has mastered basic skills. There is nothing mroe dangerous than a horse running that can't be stopped! One so called trainer I know likes to go to the farm, grab them right out of the field, toss them in the trailer for the first time, take them to the track, throw an exercise saddle on them and have a rider sit on them while a groom walks the horse in circles in the stall. He does that for 3 days then sends them out to gallop!:shock: I hope this goes with out saying, but this is not only extremely ignorant but potentially deadly to the horse and anyone else involved. HIs horses have a nasty habit of hitting the outside and inside rail numerous times in their first start due to fear and lack of proper training. There is no reason to rush a horse, any horse without atleast 90 days on them before going to a track is being rushed. If you rush a horse, you will break it down or get it hurt.

Avoid trying to teach a horse about the starting gate unless you have galloped and worked numerours horses and are licensed to do so. The consequences can be disasterous and at the very least you could teach the horse the wrong thing. I have seen way too many starting gate accidents with horses who were brought along properly, not all recover. One horse I knew got stuck under the gate, broke several bones in his face and would only walk in circles to the left after the accident.

There is no training a horse to be TB, they either are a Thoroughbred or they are not. Just because a horse has parents that could route doesn't mean the ofspring will route, they may be sprinters. And if they are going to run a route, they all start with shorter races. You can't get a horse properly fit for a mile+ race for its first race, and even if you could, that's a long time to be focused on something they have never done for a baby.

You are not required by any state to have a license to train a horse to be a racehorse, you do however have to have a license to RACE said horse in your name, either as owner or trainer.

If you are uncomfortable with any horse as a yearling and cannot teach them proper ground manners, they you have no business trying to train one for anything, especially racing! These horses (if bred for it) are extremely athletic and when you add grain and exercise, extremely strong. if you cannot handle them, stay away for your own and their safety. Racing is not for wimps or the faint of heart, it takes commitment and nerve and alot of hard work. There is no such thing as making a quick buck on horse racing unless you are a very top of the line pinhooker and even then it takes months and they can still lose! Breeding a horse for any reason, especially racing is NOT a way to make money unless you REALLY know what you are doing! Ask any one of the top farms in Kentucky, it takes money to make money and even then there is no guarantee.

Alfalfa does not give a horse too much energy. How do you think a professional athlete gets its strength to perform? Grass hay does not cut it, they need MUCH more in the way of nutrition. I feed alfalfa twice daily, more for those who needed it along with a variety of supplements that are tailored to each particular horse. For example, we fed tagamet and other stomach remedies to those who were nervous and tended to have ulcers. We never gave steroids, but did to one horse who barely ate in an attempt to stimulate his appetite and it worked for him. As a base feed I prefer Omolene in the red bag, it is a good cover all bases feed, but we still added supplements like MSM, etc. Older horses with mroe mileage get joint supplements and possibly injections if needed to help lubricate their joints. Young horses get only a very small amount of grain while in the beginning of their training, and none when in the breaking process, they don't need it until they are actually BURNING it daily. They don't do this until they are galloping consistently at the track, meaning they are galloping in pairs or alone and know what they are doing. If they are still balking and looking around, they are too green and are just going to become more of a handful and feeding them anything besides hay is a waste of food and money.

Please, PLEASE anyone considering getting a young unbroke horse for any reason, especially racing, RECONSIDER! One of my childhood trainers used to always say, "There are no bad horses, only bad riders/owners/handlers". Realize ANYTHING a horse does is a DIRECT reflection of what YOU are doing with them. Their own individual personality comes into play but if they are mean, aggressive, unmannered or get injured it is ALWAYS YOUR FAULT. Please do not take this lightly and do not try to train a racehorse without ATLEAST working as a groom at a track for a year, and that's if you already have extensive experience with owning and riding horses. Before I trained my own I had ridden and shown english, western, hunter/jumper/eventers. I started galloping horses on the weekend at a farm and did that for a year before I galloped at a track. Don't go into this unprepared, get a job at a race track and learn first or you will find yourself in way over your head. :-(


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

you make very good points!!!! i dont plan on being part of the race world unless im betting on a race:lol:.....this horse i was tring to work with was not hardly halter broken....she missed out on the proper training when she was younger:-( like i said, this filly needs someone who has the time to work with ehr everyday and i just couldnt commit to that.  

i will be using what "nijinsky3" said in the last post as guidelines for my other horses in training. 

Thanks everyone!

i also heard from someon that the owner of the filly and her dam ended up giving them both away because he could not find anyone to train the horse on his tearms. lets hope they went to a good home who has experiance with horses. even if that filly never races, she sure would make and awsome jumper!!!!!


----------

